# Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

Redaktionell








*Musiker Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: 
Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*​
*Marteria wird langsam zum Botschafter für Angeln und Angler. Immer wieder lobt in Interviews die Bedeutung des Angelns für sich, wie ihm Angeln half und hilft. Wie nah Marteria an der anglerischen Realität in Deutschland ist, zeigt sein Interview im Kölner Stadtanzeiger: Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln - es ist nicht weit nach Holland*

Quelle:
https://www.ksta.de/koeln/marteria-...iss-tropft-und-alle-wahnsinnig-sind--28930078


Wir berichteten mehrfach über Marteria und seine Einstellung zum Angeln:
Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview
Musiker Marteria: Angeln statt Drogen!


Aktuell spielt Marteria in Köln.

Es gab nun ein Interview im Kölner Stadtanzeiger.

Und wieder sprach er davon, wie wichtig Angeln für ihn sei. 

Auf die Frage, dass er wohl kaum auf einer Tournee viel zum Angeln kommen werde, sagte er, es könne sein, dass er vor dem Konzert noch ein bis zwei Stunden am Fühlinger See angeln gehen. Da wäre es wirklich schön und man könne entspannt mit dem Boot rumfahren.

------------------------------------------​Kommentar 

Er nutzt also, wie eigentlich jeder Angler, die Gegebenheiten, die man vor Ort wirklich hat. Man muss sich eben damit abfinden und das Beste draus machen, was man vor Ort findet. 

Sicher wäre ihm Angeln in der Abgeschiedenheit seiner mecklenburgischen Heimat lieber, was er ja schon öfter gelobt und hoch geschätzt hatte.

Augenscheinlich schätzt er aber recht genau die realen, oft eben sehr eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten des Angelns in Deutschland ein.

Denn auf die Frage, ob er sich vorstellen könne , nach Köln umzuziehen, antwortete er:


> _Ja, weil es für mich hier auch als Angler so schön ist. *Man hat es zum Beispiel nicht weit nach Holland.*_



Das ist eine Aussage, die sicher viele Angler unterschreiben würden.

Und eigentlich müsste ihn da auch der DAFV loben, dass er lieber in Holland angeln würde.

Denn selbst der DAFV, der als naturschützender Verband organisierter Sport-  und Angelfischer weniger mit Anglern zu tun hat, macht ja Werbung für Angeln in den Niederlanden statt für Angeln in Deutschland:
DAFV lobt Angeln ohne Prüfung, bundesweite Angelerlaubnis und Angeln ohne Bürokratie


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (22. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*

Köln ist generell super, man hat es bspw auch nicht weit nach Düsseldorf *duckundrenn*


----------



## Franky (22. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Köln ist generell super, man hat es bspw auch nicht weit nach Düsseldorf *duckundrenn*



:q Alt kann man wenigstens noch trinken.... *rennhinnerher*

Schön, wenn man sowas mitkriegt - macht hoffentlich Schule bei noch mehr Promis, die gerne mal Würmchen baden


----------



## Taxidermist (22. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*

Der Mann hat mit allem was er über meine Heimatstadt sagt Recht!
Ich hab heute noch Heimweh, obwohl ich nun fast 30 Jahre bei den Badensern lebe.

Jürgen


----------



## Mollebulle (22. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Mann hat mit allem was er über meine Heimatstadt sagt Recht!
> Ich hab heute noch Heimweh, obwohl ich nun fast 30 Jahre bei den Badensern lebe.
> 
> Jürgen



.... man lebt doch da, wo es einem am besten gefällt ... :m :m :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*

Kann ja nicht sein - er lebt ja bei Badensern ;-)))

Davon ab zum Thema:
Als Vorteil der Stadt Köln zu nennen, dass man schnell in den Niederlanden zum Angeln ist, finde ich einfach klasse.

Sollte vielen zu denken geben.....


----------



## Mollebulle (22. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*

@Thomas 
.
*I c h* weiss das :m  (BADENSER) verwende ich nur wenns sich reimt !!! 
.
aber von Köln ist es auch noch nen Stückchen nach NL 
kenn das, wenn ich von mir unten über die A61 über Aachen durch NL nach 
Belgien / Masseik fahren muß ....
denke sind schon so 50 km Köln bis NL ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*

Was sind 50 km für besseres Angeln?

Ich muss mehr als 100 nach F.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*

Zumindest haben die Kölner den Badensern wie den richtigen Manschen aus Schwaben eines voraus:
Den kürzeren Weg in die Niederlande zum Angeln ;-)))


----------



## dr.exe (22. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*

ich glaube das kommentar wegen holland war nicht wegen dem angeln bezogen sondern wegen der laschen Drogenpolitik in Holland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*

dann sollteste nochmal lesen ;-)))

Gerade u. a. wegen Angeln hat er ja damit nix mehr am Hut ;-))


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*

N'Abend zusammen, 
korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege, aber wo am Fühlinger ist Bootsangeln erlaubt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*

Wie soll er das als Nicht-Kölner zuerst mal wissen?
Kein Wunder, dass es ers in den Niederlanden besser findet, oder?
;-))


----------



## Kochtopf (23. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumindest haben die Kölner den Badensern wie den richtigen Manschen aus Schwaben eines voraus:
> Den kürzeren Weg in die Niederlande zum Angeln ;-)))


Ich kenne zermanscht, hat das was damit zu tun? Als richtiger Mensch kann ich deinem "ganz a fiesen Dialekt" nicht folgen ;-P


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Marteria - Köln ist eine tolle Stadt zum Angeln: Man hats nicht weit nach Holland*

;-)))) Dialekt? Kultursprache!

Ist ja aber nicht das Thema.


Sondern der kurze Weg in die anglerfeundlicheren Niederlande ;-))


----------

